# Wild Campers Gassed in Spain



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Spoke to a friend last night who recounted the story of an English couple who parked up in a lay-by in Spain and awoke to find they had been robbed overnight. Police reckon it's the third instance of robbers using a sleeping gas pumped . . .

   

*Well . . . I just thought I'd be the first this year, anyone care to take a bet there won't be more before long?*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

What other posts can be guaranteed this year?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Wild Campers GASSED in Spain*



Westbay said:


> What other posts can be guaranteed this year?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

If I were a betting man I would go for ''how do I connect a second battery?''


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry Westbay . . . you are far too late!! :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-976835.html#976835

I'm not taking your bet though! 8O

Dave


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

LOL... I get it now! About 2 hours ago (see above link) I asked the (now obviously dumb question) "what are gas attacks!!

Hahahahaha

(Obviously not so funny if it happens to you!)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Wrong PSC!

It isn't a dumb question if you don't know the answer.

It's just that it has been done to death many times over, and proven beyond reasonable doubt by the Royal College of Surgeons to be a total myth, but still it keeps coming up again . . . and again . . . and will yet again this year I have no doubt! :roll: 

One day somebody might find some tangible evidence at the scene . . . then we will all have to do a double-take!! 8O 

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Well we got gassed last night.......by Lins dog Max....pheweee!

Steve had to hang out the window for self resuscitation, Lin backed out into the awning for fresh air, Catherine went purple trying, but failing to hold her breath. Pete was rendered totally unconscious. I had another scotch. June politely ignored it.

But we did survive and have a crime number from the PDSA


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Were those people who were gassed also towing a car on an A Frame in Spain?

Russell x


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Other certainties will be:

Should I refill my water system now that winter is over?
(just to reverse a theme!)

Can I run my three-phase 10kW oil-filled radiator from a 12V inverter?

Do I need a special hook-up plug for €urope and I am worried about reverse polarity (sic)?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SIC*

Pippin

What does SIC mean?

Russell x


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> Other certainties will be:
> 
> Should I refill my water system now that winter is over?
> (just to reverse a theme!)
> ...


You forgot a couple Pippin.

All British vans are a total load of junk, but anything from abroad is perfection on wheels.

I live in Cornwall and a dealer in Scapa Flow will do me a deal on a £50,000 van for 20 quid cheaper than anyone else at the show. Should I buy from him?

Dave :lol:


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

LOL.... thanks Zebedee 

I'm a great believer in the school of "if you don't know, ask" ! 

now gassing by dog another thing all together! I can still remember my first experience of this when our family lab let rip in the back of the car - I was 7 at the time! I remain scarred by the experience.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: SIC*



Rapide561 said:


> Pippin
> What does SIC mean?
> Russell x


Hi Russell

I think Pippin has gone for the moment.

Sic means "_thus_", and is often used when quoting something which is known to be incorrect.

"_Reverse polarity_" is not a technically correct description of the well known concern.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sic*

I thought maybe SIC was an after shock caused by being gassed!

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Sic*



Rapide561 said:


> I thought maybe SIC was an after shock caused by being gassed! Russell


 :lol: @ Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I left my water tanks and boiler full over winter I think I will have a leak :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: SIC*



Rapide561 said:


> Pippin
> What does SIC mean?
> 
> Russell x


SIC of Gassing threads 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*gassed*

:lol: :lol: i told the wife that toilet wanted emptying that's sprouts for you :lol: happy new year one and all.jud :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm.

Well I think it's true about the gassing........


----------



## pkc (Oct 6, 2008)

I find this constant belittling of posters who have been attacked in this fashion really annoying!
After retiring for the night on coming back from the pub, I was a victim of a similar attack.
On waking in the morning I was alarmed to find the van wide open. My clothes had been scattered around the van obviously during the search for my wallet which was missing.
The perpetrators had also consumed ½ a bottle of my whisky and left the discarded empty in the Thetford toilet.
This all happened without awakening me.
The effects of the gassing left me with a blinding headache for the whole of the following day.
Take care, it can and does happen!


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Well I think it's true about the gassing........


Do you also believe in Father Xmas?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

hippypair said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm.
> ...


Sandra and I have both been gassed, over here in the UK, in Spain and in Portugal and I have to say it was a horrible experience.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ray, was it the sprouts or baked beans, :lol: 

tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Ray, was it the sprouts or baked beans, :lol:
> 
> tony


No, non of them...... but have you been using this old sea dog trick on your boat, you are that far in front I can't see you.. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

The gas man cometh once again. Ann says I gas her every night.

On a more serious note it's normally too much red plonk, and leave all doors/windows open to allow free passage of undesirables.

steve & ann ---- teensvan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't worry Ray, I'll have the beers on ice, waiting for you to arrive in Wellington.  

tony


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

I think the gas thing is for real as last night I drank some clear liquid mixed with some cola and me legs went a rubbery and I can't remember much of what happened. My wife says I was dancing on the table but then she would.

Waz


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

On the occasions we have been gassed we both had the same reaction, we had spots before our eyes and before it took the full effect we managed to get a supply of uncontaminated air circulating.

I suppose being trained divers enabled us to control our breathing before the full effect of the gas took place..

I hope nobody out there has to experience it, truly awful..


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I do wish some of you rough yokel types would show a little more decorum and gentility. 

Please watch your language - this is a family forum you know!! 8O










Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## charleyfen (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't forget the tooth fairy !!!!!!!


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

its -20 out side and my blue butane gas bottles are not working what can i do


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Come inside, make a cup of tea and start a thread with MHF
Alan


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I have eaten an enormous amount of sweet corn.
Is it ok to use the chemical toilet?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If it is -20° outside then you shouldn't be out there - unless you are clutching the blue bottle to your belly to warm it up (the bottle, not your belly - stupid!).

Zeb, thank you for the erudite explanation of my use of the Latin _sic_.

No one has asked yet about which is best - under or over.

Ponder a while!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What kind of masks do the gassers use.
Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> What kind of masks do the gassers use.
> Dave p


Good question Dave! 8)

One that I have asked a few times, but nobody so far has the least idea. :roll:

One person in a group of us who were chatting about it (over a glass or two of grape juice  ) said they probably wore Scuba gear, and the swine kept a perfectly straight face as he said it. :twisted:

It took several seconds before the rest of us caught on and beat him to a pulp, but the initial expressions on our faces must have been a picture!   :lol:

Dave


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

pkc said:


> I find this constant belittling of posters who have been attacked in this fashion really annoying!
> After retiring for the night on coming back from the pub, I was a victim of a similar attack.
> On waking in the morning I was alarmed to find the van wide open. My clothes had been scattered around the van obviously during the search for my wallet which was missing.
> The perpetrators had also consumed ½ a bottle of my whisky and left the discarded empty in the Thetford toilet.
> ...


I seem to remember several similar mornings following good nights out. I always seem to sleep well after a nightcap and have been known to wander out into the night if the toilet is full. I sometimes look in my wallet and swear I have been robbed and as for who leaves the door open the dog gets the blame.


----------



## pkc (Oct 6, 2008)

" and as for who leaves the door open the dog gets the blame."

Same here, the police did initially suspect our dog but dropped the case after 3 months when they couldn't find any new leads, but they hope to collar someone in the near future. 

Sorry I'll get my coat.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Solar panel or genny?

Gaslow or Calor gas sytems?

How do you tell if you're over weight?

Can I get Sky in Spain using my Status ariel?

What's an "aire" and where are they?

My dealer has gone bust and has committed suicide. I think they should honour my warranty but Tesco who have taken over their premises won't even return my calls now, what should I do next?

Any of these by the end of Jan or your money back! :wink:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

My vehicle has been stolen from a Fiat garage

Loddy


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Also waiting for the question,

I have just bought a new van where do I go on holiday with the wife and kids and what will be the route. The UK or any where in Europe will do (as I cannot be bothered to put any research in myself)?

Alan


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

mmmm getting a bit smelly in here right now :?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

(My vehicle has been stolen from a Fiat garage)

How awful! (I hope this shows sincere support)

Ahhh!

Does anyone know if I should put Gas oil or Petrol into my motorhome as it mentions both in the handbook? (What is Gas-oil?)http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/rolleyes.gif 
Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Why has the thread about cute little puppies been moved into the Subscribers Bar ?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Which motorhome shall I buy? :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Another one.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

747 said:


> Why has the thread about cute little puppies been moved into the Subscribers Bar ?


Because there is no such thing as cute little puppies. More like portable purveyors of P*ss. P**p and P*ke.
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

How about "If I leave my TV and lights switched on how long will my battery last?"
Gerry


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

and if I want to run my 42" plasma TV at the same time?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

GerryD said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Why has the thread about cute little puppies been moved into the Subscribers Bar ?
> ...


Look everybody, it was him. :evil:

He hates cute little puppies...... I want him banned.  8O

:lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Im a newbee just bought a motarome what are the tire presures



the tires have no tred do i need to by new ones



how do i get my hoover to work in a layby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> how do i get my hoover to work in a layby


Easy Norm.

Offer to give Auntie Sandra :-

a). A fat lip

b). A large bar of choccie.

One of these is sure to succeed, and she will get the hoover to work somehow - even if she has to pedal it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Happy New Year to you both. 

Dave


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Can I ask for a little advice about avoiding duplicate postings?

I searched through the postings but got directed to this thread and am a little confused.

I do hope this hasn't been asked before!

Also about these gas attacks. Is it only Spain? Am I safe in Morocco?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

How about

What is a FAQ?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

pippin said:


> How about
> 
> What is a FAQ?


I think that was how we got our Steve, but upside down in the airing cupboard.. :wink:


----------



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Well it appears that only certain questions can be raised on MHF forums. Is it now worth a tenner?.

doey


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

doey said:


> Well it appears that only certain questions can be raised on MHF forums. Is it now worth a tenner?.
> 
> doey


sorry? what do you mean?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

He means, if it's not now possible to ask constant repetitive questions without bothering to do a little search, then it's no longer worth a tenner to belong to the site. :roll: 

tony


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

and can we have a little. less korrect speling: andd pontuasion plese in the ABOVE TREADS AND no kapitals.

Alan


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

For one so superior I am surprised this question is above your understanding, I am sure someone will be along to explain the finer points of tact and diplomacy to you...... meanwhile can the rest of us inferior simple minded but well meaning members find out who to ask our stupid question to without being ridiculed in public? 

Added later.........
Maybe this banter will amuse some.... however try to think how embarrassed the folks who actually asked similar questions might feel, either this forum is to help MH's of all abilities or introduce an examination to see if members are worthy of your pearls of wisdom? 

I think you would have to give a lot of tenners back!


----------



## doey (May 11, 2008)

I am glad you all understand where im coming from.

doey.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I thought this thread was a light hearted bit of new year banter. 

I didn't expect the spanish inquisition :roll: 8)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

bognormike said:


> I thought this thread was a light hearted bit of new year banter.
> 
> I didn't expect the spanish inquisition :roll: 8)


You will when we burn you over hot coals and then start pulling your fingernails out.

Make it easy on yourself and admit to anything we accuse you of. :evil:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

747 said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this thread was a light hearted bit of new year banter.
> ...


anything but the comfy chair 8)


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know but I am sure someone will be along in a moment to answer your question ( I just wanted to be the first to respond)


----------



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Bognormike. I dont speak spanish.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

doey said:


> Bognormike. I dont speak spanish.


http://www.rosettastone.co.uk/learn-spanish

Stone me, that would hardly be cheap at half the price! :wink:

Dave


----------

